# Will diffusing essential oils make my Budgies sick?



## smtownlady

Sorry I have so many questions!!! I think about things a lot. 

I have an oil diffuser that I like to use in my living room, but was wondering if it would be safe to use in my bedroom where my Budgies are? I've asked pet stores and the vet and even the oil company I buy from. I keep getting mixed answers. I was wondering if anyone had a firm yes or no? And could explain a bit of why or why not. 


Thank you again!


----------



## HappiBudgie

This link might help you: Parrots & Essential Oils | Live Oak Acupuncture


----------



## StarlingWings

If you're using bird-safe oils, it is just fine :thumbsup: The problem comes in when you are diffusing toxic oils in the same room as your birds! 

Safe oils are eucalyptus and lavender


----------



## smtownlady

Thank you that link helped answer my questions!


----------



## FaeryBee

*
Budgies are tiny birds and as such their respiratory systems are extremely sensitive.
When there are respiratory issues, then a drop of 100% eucalyptus essential oil used in a warm mist humidifier is excellent for helping to open the airways.

However, I would not recommend using an oil diffuser in the same room with your budgies simply for the purpose of freshening the air. 
There are many other natural ways to get pleasant scents into your home.

Dried and fresh herbs and spices are great to use.
With budgie safe spices such as the ones you are using in the bathroom, you can actually place dishes of them around your apartment. 
It won't hurt if the budgies decide to nibble on them and you'll have a nice fragrance instead of stale air. 

You can also simmer cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves and/or allspice in a bit of water which will make your home smell amazing.

Another thing you can try is taking an orange, poking holes in it and ****ing whole cloves into the holes. 
The fragrance will last a long time as the orange dries out.

*


----------

